# Best Virus Software



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Assuming money isn't a problem...which would you guys vote for being the best *Anit*-Virus software?

I am currently running McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0. I got it free with a perpetual license from the University I attend. I also have TrendMicro PcCillin on my other computer (and AVG on the old laptop my dad gave me). That is all....


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

AVG on all seven of my computers. Its nice that its free, but its the one I would use even if I had to pay for it.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Panda Titanium. Won't go anywhere without my Pandas. www.pandasoftware.com

One of the few softwares that I'm volume licensed for.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Norton Anti-Virus Corporate Edition. Simple. Clean. Plus I received a perpetual license through my university when I graduated from there.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

AVG here too. I often read about issues others have with AcAfee and Norton. I have no problems with AVG. However, I do have one laptop that has something wrong and it often fails to take the automatic updates. Have not figured out why but I saw they do have a manual work around listed when those errors surface so I suspect I'm not the only one with that peculiar issue. The other computers have no problem with the auto update.


Bogy- Since you have it too, how do you handle the virus vault? Is there a recommended process for those vault files? Never really looked into it so I don't know.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

cdru said:


> . . . Plus I get a perpetual license through my university from when I graduated from there.


Guess you didn't graduate in English. :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Bogy said:


> AVG on all seven of my computers. Its nice that its free, but its the one I would use even if I had to pay for it.


Is AVG still free? For some reason I thought they had started to charge for their product.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Is AVG still free? For some reason I thought they had started to charge for their product.


It's still free. You just need to make sure you specify the non-commercial version


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Best *virus* software? Sasser did a really nice job. If you're willing to count virus-like spyware, I learned Searchmiracle is really really bad and almost impossible to get rid of (highly self-repairing). The Blaster worm worked, but really wasn't that well engineered.

If you mean the best *anti*-virus software, my vote definitely has to go to MacOS X. Linux is nice, but it just doesn't have some of the software I need.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> It's still free. You just need to make sure you specify the non-commercial version


Thnx. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I am currently running McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0. and I also get a it free with a perpetual license from work


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

AVG Free for Me!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

dalucca said:


> I am currently running McAfee VirusScan Enterprise 8.0. and I also get a it free with a perpetual license from work


The interface on this makes me feel like it's not doing anything. If all these Universities and companies are using it I assume it is 'good stuff' or they give a really good deal.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I have been using AVG for a year now on two of my three computers. I'm running Norton's Systemworks on the third only because it came with the system. I am also running Adware Doctor on my laptop since it is subject to "fern" networks. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Thnx. I'll have to check it out.


You can download it here:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/2/lng/us/tpl/v5


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

AVG definitely beats McAfee and Norton.

A lot of my job is disinfecting PCs, and AVG regularly finds crap that the other two are blinded to.

Norton has WAY too many install/uninstall/corruption/footprint issues, and McAfee doesn't tell you what's what - probably because it's not doing anything.

Disclaimer: McAfee AV is no longer associated with my neighbor John McAfee, who is a pretty decent guy, even though his local WISP is kinda competing with mine.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

cdru said:


> Plus I get a perpetual license through my university from when I graduated from there.


Please do not mention that particular University's name, they may recind the degree after reading that sentence.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

DonLandis said:


> AVG here too. I often read about issues others have with AcAfee and Norton. I have no problems with AVG. However, I do have one laptop that has something wrong and it often fails to take the automatic updates. Have not figured out why but I saw they do have a manual work around listed when those errors surface so I suspect I'm not the only one with that peculiar issue. The other computers have no problem with the auto update.


I don't seem to be having as much trouble with the update since they came out with 7.



> Bogy- Since you have it too, how do you handle the virus vault? Is there a recommended process for those vault files? Never really looked into it so I don't know.


Glad you mentioned it. I just deleted a little better than 5 meg of files that were being held in the vault. Last week I was doing a lot of downloading, and picked up some trojan horses and worms. Forgot they were even there. Depending on what the file is, you have try to heal it, keep it in the vault, or delete it. Nothing that I had trapped was anything I really needed, so it all got deleted.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Originally Posted by cdru
> Plus I get a perpetual license through my university from when I graduated from there.





SAEMike said:


> Please do not mention that particular University's name, they may recind (your) degree after reading that sentence.


:thats: !rolling :lol: 

I, and my humble 9th-grade education thank you, Mike. Your succinct observation has the potential of making my day!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> Guess you didn't graduate in English. :lol:





SAEMike said:


> Please do not mention that particular University's name, they may recind the degree after reading that sentence.





Nick said:


> I, and my humble 9th-grade education thank you, Mike. Your succinct observation has the potential of making my day!


Thanks to all three of you for being anal retentive grammar nazis (or is that Grammar Nazis?) So my brain was thinking faster then my fingers were typing. I'm sure each of you always compose perfect English sentences.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I wonder how much of this helps the original poster. There a lot of opinions.

I've also seen problems with a Norton installation (and had a heck of a time removing it).

Have Anti-Virus Software (McAfee). Hate Anti-Virus software. It's by nature an after-the-fact solution. The virus will always be there for a few days before the anti-virus software can react.

Seems like most viruses (viri?) come from E-Mail attachments. Can't we avoid those with "safe-computing"?

Are there still many coming from web surfing? ActiveX?


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

David_Levin said:


> I wonder how much of this helps the original poster. There a lot of opinions.
> 
> I've also seen problems with a Norton installation (and had a heck of a time removing it).
> 
> ...


I mentioned earlier that I had five or six viruses that were caught in the past week or two. One came from "Cartoon Refrigerator", which was mentioned in Potpourri. If you have viewed any of the cartoons there you might want to check to see if you are infected. The others all came from other downloads at about the same time. All were caught immediately with AVG and spent no time on my computer in an "untrapped" state. None came from e-mail attachments. I never open attachments which are not from people I know, and between the virus scanners the internet providers use, and the AVG, I rarely download a virus that way.


----------

